# Huge panorama of New York City



## chakalakasp (Jun 29, 2008)

Shot this from near Exchange Place in Jersey City; it took around 20 photos over the course of half an hour.    Stitched it with autostich.  Give it a click to biggify it.  





The linked image is actually significantly downsampled; the original is nearly 30,000 pixels wide.


----------



## K8-90 (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow wow wow!
Now _that's _a panorama! And the stitchinng is flawless!I love how the sky has the different tones... Just wow!


----------



## Dmitri (Jun 29, 2008)

Holy moly! Very beautiful!!


----------



## Triehard (Jun 29, 2008)

I could not agree more with the reactions this far.
:hail::hail::hail::hail:


----------



## Roger (Jun 29, 2008)

that's pretty damn impressive, very well done.


----------



## danjchau (Jun 29, 2008)

_------------- 			_


----------



## Dhrubajyoti (Jun 29, 2008)

Too good a shot. Very well done.


----------



## Big Bully (Jun 29, 2008)

:hail:I'm not worthy...:hail:I'm not worthy...:hail::hail:

Wow.. Your panorama is amazing. How did you make the stitching so flawless?


----------



## The Empress (Jun 29, 2008)

................ Thats me being speachless lol, the reflection is amazing and the whole shot is beautiful!!!


----------



## lockwood81 (Jun 29, 2008)

Impressive...most impressive.


----------



## penfold1 (Jun 29, 2008)

looks awesome, I didnt know there was that much construction going on in NYC.


----------



## scole (Jun 29, 2008)

Gotta love Autostitch. It truly is "auto"!


----------



## chakalakasp (Jun 30, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> :hail:I'm not worthy...:hail:I'm not worthy...:hail::hail:
> 
> Wow.. Your panorama is amazing. How did you make the stitching so flawless?


 
I used a program called "autostitch" -- it literally is "auto", in that you feed it the images and it spits out a perfectly stitched product.  And it's free!    You can download it here.


----------



## BoblyBill (Jun 30, 2008)

Awesome shot! Great idea!


----------



## Big Bully (Jul 1, 2008)

chakalakasp said:


> I used a program called "autostitch" -- it literally is "auto", in that you feed it the images and it spits out a perfectly stitched product. And it's free!  You can download it here.


 

Thank you. :thumbup::mrgreen:


----------



## Sirashley (Jul 1, 2008)

Where could you go to get something like that printed? Just curious as I want to get into the panoramic scene. Great shot by the way...


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Jul 1, 2008)

if you look at the bigger version i think i spotted the stitched spots... which i think can easily be fixed in PS lol not to offset the positive feed back here


----------



## Monty (Jul 2, 2008)

Looks great! Makes me want to move there.


----------



## rjackjames (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow awesome shot makes me wish I can see beautiful scenery like that. What camera did you use and your settings?


----------



## John L (Jul 4, 2008)

Wow, that is incredible.  Great job.


----------



## iflynething (Jul 8, 2008)

That is an amazing shot. I downloaded autostitch but is it making the stitched image a small file. 

I looked at it and it looks horrible. Any good Panorama makers that I can use the full res images?

~Michael~


----------



## skier66 (Jul 9, 2008)

thats intense! A+
need to make a poster out of it.


----------



## poppy67 (Jul 9, 2008)

Wow much respect to you just for having the patience..stunning image it must be breath taking in print..:hail::thumbup::mrgreen:


----------



## mmcduffie1 (Jul 9, 2008)

you're my new hero .... goodbye Stewie


----------



## iflynething (Jul 9, 2008)

I'll pose the question again and ask where something like this could be printed. 

I have a panoramic of downtown Charlotte that I want to print. I"m going to need like a 44x200 or something. I have tried to go through Wolf/Ritz/Kits Camera and the biggest they go is 44x120. That crops out alot of the image. I don't want to be limited to how wide I can go in the print.

Any suggestions on who could do it, and have it back by 23 July 08?

~Michael~


----------

